# Polar Lights's SuperMan



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a splendid kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job on a great kit!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work as always Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I think it's a terrible kit, but Yasutoshi-san has made it look outstanding!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> Well, I think it's a terrible kit, but Yasutoshi-san has made it look outstanding!


Why do you think it's terrible John P.?
I'm thinking of getting it soon but Ihaven't seen
many threads about it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> Well, I think it's a terrible kit, but Yasutoshi-san has made it look outstanding!


I agree somewhat. The details of the head are very soft, and I think the assembly of the head to the body, the cape halves, and chains are more difficult than they needed to be. The culprit here being the desire by Polar Lights to make this a snap-fit kit. That said, in PL's defense, I doubt it would have been cost-effective to produce both glue and snap versions of the kit. But the head is really hard to overlook.

Liskorea, don't let any of these comments deter you from purchasing this model. Just be aware that there will be some challenges in building and finishing it. As Yasutoshi (and I humbly submit, I) have shown, Polar Light's Superman does build into a stunning model.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful job, Yasutoshi!
Technical querstion about the sculpt: Are the feet out of alignment with the knees? It looks like the knees face straight forward while the feet point outward - a physical impossibility, unless Kryptonians are built differently than us...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This looks like a job for......Cult of Personalty!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...the feet out of alignment with the knees...a physical impossibility, unless Kryptonians are built differently than us...


CeeDub,

The guy is faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall buildings in a single bound - and you're thinking his _knees_ give away the fact that he's different from us??!? :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...The details of the head are very soft, and I think the assembly of the head to the body, the cape halves, and chains are more difficult than they needed to be...


I think the details on the entire kit are soft, but the face is particularly bad. And the head/cape/torso assembly will require some forethought and planning for anyone who wants to hide the seams and still end up with a good paint job, but Yasutoshi has shown us just how good the kit can look with a little extra effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

liskorea317 said:


> Why do you think it's terrible John P.?
> I'm thinking of getting it soon but Ihaven't seen
> many threads about it.


The face detail is so soft that it's hard to make out where to paint the eyes and teeth. The boots, instead of being separate pieces like on Wolverine, are part of the legs (which are each 2 left/right halves), resulting in VERY soft demarkation between the boots and the legs in that critical front flared part.

The esses are decals, which the individual modeler may or may not care about (I'd prefer it was engraved so I could paint it), but I've heard the decals are slightly transparent and stiff and don't sink into the curves of the chest well.

I'm pretty disappointed in it, after Wolverine, which was so good.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's one of those kits where a good modeler can, with a lot of hard work and effort, make a great looking piece. But, to get the results you see above is not easy. The kit is very soft and sparse and rather poorly engineered. It's probably the worst large scale plastic figure kit I have seen in a long, long, long, time.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Personally, not too interested in superheroes myself, but I am always appreciative of fine modeling! And hearing of what others have to say about this kits deficiencies makes this a very impressive build! Nice Work!

Rob


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Outstanding work Yasutoshi!

I agree with John - the details of the face are extremely soft and make it difficult to paint.

I took a slightly different approach and built "Red Son" - a three-issue comic book miniseries under the premise "What if Superman had been raised in the Soviet Union?"



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

His feet are wonky


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, looking at the "Red Son" photo makes the misalignment of the feet and knees even more apparent.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You know, this kit isnt particularly cheap either. My LHS has it for $39 which is more than the Dirty Donny resin kit


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> ...I took a slightly different approach...


"Slightly" different? :freak: Nice job, though, Rob.

CeeDub, the guy's got a hammer and sickle on his chest, he's shredded the Stars and Stripes, and you're_ still_ worried about his knees? :freak::freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> "Slightly" different? :freak: Nice job, though, Rob.
> 
> CeeDub, the guy's got a hammer and sickle on his chest, he's shredded the Stars and Stripes, and you're_ still_ worried about his knees? :freak::freak:


 
"As the knees go, so goes the ideology"


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

That's deep, man. :dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

At least he didn't say it was the bees knees...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

素晴らしいですね。美しい色。ありがとう :thumbsup:

Oh I hope that phrase translated correctly. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anybody else think this would be a good candidate for a Bizarro replacment head and chest/cape emblem?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> Does anybody else think this would be a good candidate for a Bizarro replacment head and chest/cape emblem?


This also looks a job for....Cult of Personality!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Does anybody else think this would be a good candidate for a Bizarro replacment head and chest/cape emblem?


Or - ?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> ...I took a slightly different approach and built "Red Son" - a three-issue comic book miniseries under the premise "What if Superman had been raised in the Soviet Union?"


Nicely done! I really enjoy seeing well-executed original approaches like yours on characters as familiar as this.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Or - ?


I'd really like to see an accurate George Reeves replacement head. He had wierd knees too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a George Reeves and a Chris Reeve replacement head for the Aurora Supes. Got 'em both. maybe I should go build a couple of them instead of this travesty.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I bought the kit and don't regret it. However I definately agree with the "buttery" detail observations.

As for the feet/knees alignment, well I wish I never read this thread. It's one of those things where once you see it, you can't "Unsee" it.


----------

